# power management



## hirohitosan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi there. I installed X on my FreeBSD box and I noticed that my monitor goes to sleep after a while and then turn off.

How can I disable the power management or something like this?

I want my monitor to stay on.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2009)

In the monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf add:


```
Option "DPMS" "off"
```


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 20, 2009)

I have nothing in /etc/X11/
but I have in /root/xorg.conf.new

I add there Option "DPMS" "off"

I restarted X, but after 10 min the monitor went to sleep ...

I tried also:

```
# xset -dpms
xset: unable to open display ""
```


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

```
# xset -dpms
```
From root account?

Never use x11 as root.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 21, 2009)

finally I add in ~/.xinirc before starting wm

```
xset -dpms
```
and it works


----------

